# DSL 16000 und spiele



## Werner (6. Februar 2009)

ich mach mal hier die runde.
Files gelesen und über all nichts gefunden
mein pro ich habe DSL 16000 von T-onlinche ich spiele CoD4/CoD5 u. Left4Dead.
so mein Problem ist eins sonst ich hier nicht schreiben für die,die wieder irgend etwas schreiben ohne erst Denken meine Leitung (download=14.980/Upload=1.086/ping=11) ist eigentlich ganz fein.
wen ich auf unseren Server gehe und so 4 bis 6 zocker drauf sind ist alles ok ich falle und die anderen auch kommen aber noch einige da zu fängt es bei mir an zu Laggen und eigentlich nicht mehr spielbar!meist auf dem CoD4 Server.
kann es sein das der Server die Daten nicht mehr gut verarbeiten kann also der ausgleich zwischen denn verschiedene Player jeder hat ja eine andere Leitung Anbieter und so weiter nicht mehr so gut statfindet,es sind ja Gamer drauf mit ping von 50 bis 130. ich bitte mal um eure Meinungen.
mein System: XFX790i Ultra... CPU 8400DualCore...ATI 4870 1gig... 2Gig.DDR3.Ram


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Die schnelleste Internet Leitung richtet sich nach der langsamsten 
Das heißt, sollte einer mit ner DLS Light oder UMTS Verbindung zocken oder im extrem Fall 56k Modem, dann bringt dir 16000 DSL nichts, da ihr mit dem speed der langsamsten Verbindung zockt! 

Ein weiterer grund kann der Server sein der ab und zu zur Primetime (abends und besonsers am Wochenende) voll und teilweise überlastet ist.

Deine Hardware und deine Internet Verbindung hat da relativ wenig zu tun! 

Ich habe selber eine DSL 6000 Leitung aber leider wohnen wir im alten Haus die nur eine DSL 768/1000 Leitung verarbeiten kann. Aber die reicht aus, um alle Online Games optimal flüssig zu zocken


----------



## grubsnek (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen mehr Wert auf eine richtige Rechtschreibung zu legen! Es ist sehr schwer den Sinn deines Texts zu kapieren. 


Zu deinen Problem:
- Möglichweise ist der Sever schlecht. Ich konnte deinen Text nicht entnehmen, ob es bei allen laggt oder nur bei dir. Sollte es bei allen der Fall sein liegt es wahrscheinlich am Server.

- Du hast ja anscheindend FastPath (abgeschaltete Fehlerkorrektur)
Möglicherweise wirkt sich das negativ aus.

Was anderes fällt mir momentan nicht ein.


----------



## Werner (6. Februar 2009)

sry grubsnek ich bin bei uns im Ts und hab noch einen jungen Hund der auch noch Unterhaltung braucht da kann es schon vorkommen nicht bei einer guten Rechtschreibung zu bleiben.(kapiert)
so ich denke wie es ATImania an deutet Wirt es wohl an diesem liegen. es sind einige die gute DSL Leitungen haben, und die dann auch den Server verlassen weil es zu laggi für einige Wirt.am System kann es ja nicht liegen an der Leitung ja auch nicht
ich mache schon einige Zeit mir mit diesem Problem meine Gedanken und bin am verzweifeln.
mit Verbindungen zwischen privatem PC und Server kenne ich mich nicht aus ich weiß nur die Gamer die mit pingschwankungen von 20-35 auf unserem Server Zogen am schlechtesten fallen.
Wenn es von meiner Seite keine Möglichkeit gibt eine Verbesserung zu erzielen werde ich das coD 4 wohl am wenigsten spielen


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Games wie CoD 4 die Online Games schlecht hin sind wo wirklich alle Online zocken! Das bedeutet:

a.) Viele Gamer auf den Servern.....
b.) Viele Gamer mit vielen unterschiedlichen Internet Verbindungen von ISDN bis DSL 16000 ist alles dabei  Alle die das Game haben und irgend eine möglichkeit haben Online zu zocken werden es versuchen!

Versuch mal im Urlaub oder Ferien vormittags mit einem Freund alleine oder in einem Raum mit max. 3 oder 4 anderen zu zocken. Da wirst du das Problem wohl weniger haben


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Die schnelleste Internet Leitung richtet sich nach der langsamsten
> Das heißt, sollte einer mit ner DLS Light oder UMTS Verbindung zocken oder im extrem Fall 56k Modem, dann bringt dir 16000 DSL nichts, da ihr mit dem speed der langsamsten Verbindung zockt!


Kann ich mir fast gar nicht vorstellen das sich die schnellste Leitung an die langsamste richtet.
Bis vor einem halben Jahr habe ich noch aktiv Bf2 im MP gespielt, und zwar über meine ISDN Leitung.
Ich hatte im Durchschnitt einen 150/170er Ping meistens sogar bis 250.
Hätte ich nun mit meinem hohen Ping den flüssigen Spielablauf der anderen Mitspieler beinträcht, dann hätte man mich sehr schnell vom Server gekickt..., was aber nie geschehen war(außer auf den EA Servern)


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Geht ja aber nicht anders 

Die Langsamste Verbindung kommt mit der schnellsten gar nicht mit also muss die schnellste sich an die langsamste richten! Wenn ich bei Battlefield einen abknall, würde der es ja sonst erst 5 Minuten später merken 

Du hast mit deiner ISDN Leitung auch nichts gemerkt! Ich habe früher auch Unreal Tournament 2003 und 2004 mit einem 56k Modem gezockt und mich hat auch keiner gekickt oder ausgeschlossen und für mich kam das ganze optisch auch flüssig rüber weil meine Verbindung sie niemanden anpassen musste aber anders herum muss es bei den geruckelt haben wie sau


----------



## vin vom Dorf (6. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Geht ja aber nicht anders
> 
> Die Langsamste Verbindung kommt mit der schnellsten gar nicht mit also muss die schnellste sich an die langsamste richten! Wenn ich bei Battlefield einen abknall, würde der es ja sonst erst 5 Minuten später merken
> 
> Du hast mit deiner ISDN Leitung auch nichts gemerkt! Ich habe früher auch Unreal Tournament 2003 und 2004 mit einem 56k Modem gezockt und mich hat auch keiner gekickt oder ausgeschlossen und für mich kam das ganze optisch auch flüssig rüber weil meine Verbindung sie niemanden anpassen musste aber anders herum muss es bei den geruckelt haben wie sau



Nein, das stimmt nicht.

Der mit der langsamen Geschwindigkeit hat halt pech gehabt, die Ping der anderen Spieler richten sich nicht nach dem langsamsten.
Ich spiele CS und früher auch mal BF2 über UMTS, hab immer so nen Ping zwischen 70 ms - 200 ms.
Die Pings der anderen Spieler bleiben bei z.B. 20 ms!

Das wäre auch ziemlicher Quatsch das so zu machen wie du sagst, denn sobald jemand mit nem 56k Modem auf einen Server verbindet, müssten alle Spieler mit Einbußungen rechnen. Und das ist definitiv nicht so.

MfG
Vin


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

Hat das ruckeln in einem Multiplayer Spiel nicht eher damit was zu tun das sehr viele Spieler mit einmal auf den Server wollen?
-----------
Edit:
Hab gerade mal was gefunden:


> *Hoher Ping*
> Ein zu hoher Ping führt dazu das euch der Server automatisch vom Server schmeißt. Die max. Ping Zahl ist zur Zeit 175!!! Das müssen wir leider machen weil schon 2 Leute mit einem zu hohem Ping den Server in die Knie zwingen können....dann haben alle Spieler auf dem Server mit ruckeln zu kämpfen....


Quelle: - Server Regeln
-----------
Nun ja... wenns halt so ist Ich weis es nicht


----------



## vin vom Dorf (6. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hat das ruckeln in einem Multiplayer Spiel nicht eher damit was zu tun das sehr viele Spieler mit einmal auf den Server wollen?
> -----------
> Edit:
> Hab gerade mal was gefunden:
> ...



Aber das der Server einbricht hat ja nix mit dem Ping der anderen Spieler zu tun. Das Maximum bei deinem Beispiel liegt ja bei 175. Wenn jetzt ein Spieler mit nem Ping von beispielsweise 170 auf dem Server spielt, heißt das nicht das deswegen alle Spieler einen Ping von 170 haben.

Soll heißen, der Ping bleibt bei allen anderen Spielern genau wie vorher, ob der Spieler mit dem 170er Ping nun online ist oder nicht.


----------



## Werner (6. Februar 2009)

ich gebe mal noch was da zu: wir haben in der Server config die Einstellung max-ping 100 das heißt die Gamer über 100 müssten eigentlich nicht drauf kommen oder geschmissen werden geht aber nicht
unser Admin schon alles versucht es geht nicht.
Aber wenn ich mit im TS ping von 11 und im Game ping von 20  auf denn Server gehe die Nachricht bekomme Server gestattet nur geringen ping was ist da Falsch.
und besagt es nicht einen kleinen ping zeigt mir den Gegner früher als er mich sieht wenn ich aber auf ihn Schiessen ich ihn aber nicht Treffe da er ja eigentlich noch nicht da ist wo ich ihn sehe.
versteht mich nicht falsch aber ich will hier jetzt mal Klarheit über diese Problem weil sehr fiel geschrieben Wirt und,und das noch sehr Beleidigend in anderen Foren


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> und besagt es nicht einen kleinen ping zeigt mir den Gegner früher als er mich sieht wenn ich aber auf ihn Schiessen ich ihn aber nicht Treffe da er ja eigentlich noch nicht da ist wo ich ihn sehe.


Nein, wie soll er auch früher da sein wenn seine Datenübertragung langsamer als deine mit niedrigeren Ping ist.
Der mit hohem Ping sieht dich erst wenn du mit niedrigen Ping schon weg bist. Du siehst ihn nur rumzappeln


----------



## Werner (6. Februar 2009)

also wird dieses fastpath eigentlich überbewertet (rumzappeln) ist gut so laufen einige über die Maps
das ist ja das was ich am Anfang gemeint habe je mehr auf denn Server kommen je schlechter zum spiele für mich aber auch andere die eigentlich ne gute Leitung haben es siht bei einigen so aus als ob sie sich über die Map biemmen wen wir sie aber fragen ob sie eigentlich noch spielen können kommt nur bei mir läufts gut


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

natürlich richtet sich die schnellste Verbindung nach der langsamstgen!

Man darf sich das jetzt nicht so vorstellen, dass man mit 16000 DSL plötzlich 56k speed hat nur weil sein gegenüber mit Modem Online ist! Nein so krass ist es nicht 

Aber, sobald eine schwächere Verbindung einem Online Match beitritt, wirst du merken das:

a.) Die Ladezeiten länger werden
b.) das spiel anfängt zu laggen, während der 56k spieler im gegensatz kaum was merken wird 
c.) die DSL leitung immer noch schneller sein wird und daher man nicht direkt im nachteil ist. In Shootern hätte ein 56k oder ISDN zocker kaum eine Chance da sein DSL zocker gegenüber trotzdem 3,4 oder 5 Sekunden das Bild früher sieht und sich genüsslich vor seinem Gegner hinstellen könnte um ihm ein Headshot zu verpassen 

Ohne eine Speed anpassung der DSL Leitungen wäre die verzögerung aber deutlich größer als nur die paar Sekunden 

Von daher ist es auch schon logisch das die schnellsten Verbindungen sich an den langsameren orientieren müssen! Sonst würde das Online System auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## dot (6. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> natürlich richtet sich die schnellste Verbindung nach der langsamstgen!
> 
> Man darf sich das jetzt nicht so vorstellen, dass man mit 16000 DSL plötzlich 56k speed hat nur weil sein gegenüber mit Modem Online ist! Nein so krass ist es nicht
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber deine Kommentare in diesem Thread sind wirklich hanebuechener  Unsinn. Du solltest dir das Prinzip eines Spieleservers und den verbundenen Clients noch einmal genau anschauen. Dazu dann bitte auch noch die verschiedenen Techniken der Onlineanbindung und der verwendeten Protokolle.


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Okay es ist spät, hatte harten Tag und vielleicht habe ich mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Jetzt ausführlich was ich meine 

Fakt ist, dass du einen deutlich den Unterschied merken wirst wenn eine deutlich langsamere bzw. schwächere Verbindung dir gegenüber liegt 

z.B. bei Racing Games: Plötzlich beleibt vor dir ein Auto stehen und jumpt genauso plötzlich wieder 500 Meter vor dir und hüpft von A nach B! Das ist dieser Effekt den ich meine! Bei dir selber läuft das Game zwar flüssig aber durch die langsamere Verbindung des anderen hast du nur ein Hick Hack! Oder bei Fußball games läufst und läufst und läufst du und plötzlich TOR! Aber für die Gegner weil während du liefst die Übertragung so lahm war das das Bild deutlich später kam 

Was ich nur zum Thema sagen wollte: egal ob DSL 16000 oder 6000 oder 1000, sobald eine langsamere und schwäschere Verbindung dir gegenüber liegt wirst du das Resultat merken obwohl dein eigentliches Spiel flüssig läuft. 

Und das ist bestimmt auch das was der Thread ersteller meinte! In CoD 4, er läuft zwar flüssig durch die Levels aber die anderen Soldaten laufen 3 Schritte und bleiben stehen, wieder 5 Schritte und bleiben stehen. Ruckel Rucken Stock Stock! Das dieser Hick Hack den ich meine. 

Scheiß Verbindung blebt scheiß Verbindun und das Resultat sieht man!


----------



## dot (6. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Okay es ist spät, hatte harten Tag und vielleicht habe ich mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Jetzt ausführlich was ich meine
> 
> Fakt ist, dass du einen deutlich den Unterschied merken wirst wenn eine deutlich langsamere bzw. schwächere Verbindung dir gegenüber liegt
> 
> z.B. bei Racing Games: Plötzlich beleibt vor dir ein Auto stehen und jumpt genauso plötzlich wieder 500 Meter vor dir und hüpft von A nach B! Das ist dieser Effekt den ich meine! Bei dir selber läuft das Game zwar flüssig aber durch die langsamere Verbindung des anderen hast du nur ein Hick Hack! Oder bei Fußball games läufst und läufst und läufst du und plötzlich TOR! Aber für die Gegner weil während du liefst die Übertragung so lahm war das das Bild deutlich später kam



Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon naeher. Es wird nicht deine Verbindung kuenstlich durch die Mitspieler verlangsamt, sondern es kommt lediglich zu einer, ich nenn es mal, Verzoegerung bei der Darstellung der Wegpunkte des Mitspieler. Dies liegt aber einzig daran, dass der Mitspieler dem Server zu langsam seine neuen Koordination uebermittelt. Bei dir sieht das dann aus wie ein Springen, waehrend es beim langsameren Mitspieler quasi "normal" aussieht. Jetzt haengt es quasi nur von der Engine des Spiels ab, wie gut man solche "ruckelnden" Mitspieler treffen kann. Bei der von z.B. CS genutzten entschied der Client ob er einen getroffen hat und hat dies dem Server auch uebermittelt. Bei einem 1 gegen 1 Duell kam es dann wirklich darauf an, welche Pakete schneller vom Server erhalten wurden. Bei Anderen Spielen sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

@ Topic
Bei dem PC und der Internetleitung kann es ja quasi nur am Server liegen, auszer du hast einige Downloads am Laufen


----------



## Werner (6. Februar 2009)

so ist es was ich meine seltsam ist nur das zwei sich über dieses Problem geäußert hab und andere mal wieder über die Formulierung wie man was schreibt alle Achtung.
ist es für mich nicht zu erklären warum ich benachteiligt werde ob wohl mein System gut und meine Leitung auch gut ist.
ich glaube nicht der einzige zu sein der mit diesem zu Kämpfen hat.Wen mir jetzt einer erklärt das es nicht so ist und auf einem Gameserver alle Clients auf eine ebene gestellt werden dann frage ich mich warum wir alle im Clan uns beim spielen Vorhaltungen machen warum bei einigen zwei Magazine benötigt werden und bei anderen ein Schuss genügt .
nicht um sonst habe ich mich mal in dieses Forum begeben da man wohl von Leuten aus gehen kann die sich mit der Problematik befassen oder mehr mit so ähnlichen Themen schon auseinander gesetzt haben.
sry wenn es Leute gibt die Fragen haben


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon naeher. Es wird nicht deine Verbindung kuenstlich durch die Mitspieler verlangsamt, sondern es kommt lediglich zu einer, ich nenn es mal, Verzoegerung bei der Darstellung der Wegpunkte des Mitspieler. Dies liegt aber einzig daran, dass der Mitspieler dem Server zu langsam seine neuen Koordination uebermittelt. Bei dir sieht das dann aus wie ein Springen, waehrend es beim langsameren Mitspieler quasi "normal" aussieht. Jetzt haengt es quasi nur von der Engine des Spiels ab, wie gut man solche "ruckelnden" Mitspieler treffen kann. Bei der von z.B. CS genutzten entschied der Client ob er einen getroffen hat und hat dies dem Server auch uebermittelt. Bei einem 1 gegen 1 Duell kam es dann wirklich darauf an, welche Pakete schneller vom Server erhalten wurden. Bei Anderen Spielen sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
> 
> @ Topic
> Bei dem PC und der Internetleitung kann es ja quasi nur am Server liegen, auszer du hast einige Downloads am Laufen



Ja das ist das was ich meine 

Wollte damit nur aussagen, dass im prinzip die eigene DSL Leitung egal ist. Der flüssige Spielverlauf wird gestört sobald eine langsamere bzw. schwächere Verbindung am Online Spiel teil nimmt. 

Das mit dem anpassen wahl falsch und unglücklich formuliert


----------

